

Ask HN: What Wireless Plan are you on? - lnlyplnt

I&#x27;m currently grandfathered on a Verizon Unlimited Data Plan. Finally thinking about switching to T-Mobile since I&#x27;m tired of having to play games to get new devices.<p>What is everyone using? Are you happy with it?
======
kup0
Virgin Mobile (Sprint). $30/month. Stinks though because it's Sprint and there
is no 4G in my area. Signal is okay, customer service has been fine. No
billing issues, generally. Good company, just not good in my area from a
service standpoint.

Planning on moving to Cricket or AT&T (their coverage is pretty good here).
Probably Cricket because I am okay with the 4G speed limitations (still way
better than 3G) and can get a plan on autopay for $35 that includes enough
data for me.

I don't understand paying $60+ for phone service, unless it's your main
computing device. I've been cutting down my bills lately and was paying $70
for Sprint and realized I was just throwing money away.

